# Which muscle group do you like training the most?



## Magic Torch

*Which muscle group do you prefere to train?*​
Chest21829.78%Back15421.04%Shoulders12116.53%Arms8511.61%Legs11916.26%No Preference354.78%


----------



## Magic Torch

As it reads which muscle group to you prefere the most?

This poll was created by NHB.


----------



## dave20

deffinately back!

:lift:


----------



## BrokenBack

Got to be tri's, love the deep burn!


----------



## Littleluke

legs! I love training legs!

Nothing beats not being able to walk for a week or wipe your own a$$!


----------



## DB

back defo


----------



## Magic Torch

Love Back, Shoulders good too


----------



## crazycacti

prob back for me too...


----------



## Harry1436114491

Shoulders for me love that burn.


----------



## pob80

Back love it prob my best bodypart love the feeing of heavey slow barbell rows (not some kind of weird shrug like alot of people do  ) and that deep stretch oo er


----------



## ah24

Back for me

Fav exercise is seated low cable rows, big squeeze then stretch


----------



## matt p

Legs, nice heavy leg presses for 6-8reps followed by front squats 4x12reps then to single leg press 2x10 and to finish that off superset leg ext and leg curl holding at peak contraction! thrown up a few times mind, but well worth it!


----------



## Ralphy

used to be back, but lately been loving leg day. Cant beat the good old squat imo


----------



## samurai691436114498

shoulders and traps for me

but i tend to have strong triceps too ........... so dont mind them either


----------



## BigDom

i still enjoy training my chest the most but i must admit i am starting to look forward to leg days


----------



## Captain Hero

Legs and Back baby! Squats followed by lunges is an awesome combo and deadlifts are wicked for back, I love the feeling.


----------



## Johnny bravo

I'm sorry gotta say chest love the pump the ache the next day and I can notice the difference.


----------



## darkstar

Third leg. Snooker.


----------



## James W

Although I hate it during the session it has to be legs for the feeling after!!

Couldnt sit down for 3 days after lunges this week!!


----------



## Nine Pack

Littleluke said:


> legs! I love training legs!
> 
> Nothing beats not being able to walk for a week or wipe your own a$$!


Good lad (James W too)! I love a brutal leg thrashing. Did one today & If I want to get around this weekend I'll have to lie face down on the floor & drag myself along with my lips cos the old pins are mush.:crutch:


----------



## ted

legs it takes so much out off you .you have to get your mind on the game:


----------



## mant01

I like shoulders myself its the one I test myself on more. I cant believe people like training their legs, god I hate that awful burn although squats are OK!


----------



## chud

arms for the pump back a close 2nd just for shiftin the big weights on all excercises


----------



## Ironball

Love muscle. Altough it has atrophied because of lack of use. Max load was 200lb, called Anna.

Probably arms because they get pumped the most.


----------



## Captain Hero

mant01 said:


> I like shoulders myself its the one I test myself on more. I cant believe people like training their legs, god I hate that awful burn although squats are OK!


I love it!


----------



## chrisj22

Legs & back are my favourite.

Lunges on the legs absolutely **** me! Also, deadlifts kill me for days after.


----------



## Robsta

chest for me, closely followed by legs


----------



## UKRaven

I dont really have a preference at the min, im just really enjoying training everything


----------



## Cavster

Love doing shoulders!


----------



## big ash1436114517

back deffo


----------



## tony 33

defo my back, but really need to focus on chest and improve form


----------



## Ellis

legs, def squats and deadlifts, the daddy's of all the exercises.


----------



## big pete

back (namely deadlift) !!!!!


----------



## ALake

Arms, love it when the bicep feels really bloated and tight.


----------



## stocky24

chest then back and legs joint 2nd for me


----------



## shorty

All of em.....LOL really i could pick a favorite.... oh go on then chest! :crazy:


----------



## Aftershock

I tend to fall I love with the area im giving priority at any point it time.

I love them though all in all honesty.


----------



## Josh1436114527

just thought id be different and say abs i love the out come


----------



## Ollie B

i love them all to be honest. the most painful is legs and shoulders.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

no fav, its all pain, its all fun, and no matter what i train the sore tight pains always there for at least the next 48 hours.......

although after training legs it is a nighmare when sitting down for a dump for then next few days.......


----------



## Scottswald

legs and tri's


----------



## steelicarus

triceps baby


----------



## Jay-T

gotta be arms


----------



## notorious1990

i like them all but chest is my fave


----------



## drali

Back and shoulders


----------



## MissBC

Littleluke said:


> legs! I love training legs!
> 
> Nothing beats not being able to walk for a week or wipe your own a$$!


apart from the ass bit i agree

LEGS ARE MY FAV!!! prob cause they are my strongest part!! I almost fall down the stairs leaving the gym after leg day and that lets me know i did work hard enough!! mwahahahahaha


----------



## eurgar

MissBC said:


> apart from the ass bit i agree
> 
> LEGS ARE MY FAV!!! prob cause they are my strongest part!! I almost fall down the stairs leaving the gym after leg day and that lets me know i did work hard enough!! mwahahahahaha


A few years ago I used to train in a gym which was upstairs. Almost ended up falling down them a few times after a heavy leg session:lol:


----------



## Robbyg

I like back, legs and, chest


----------



## MissBC

eurgar said:


> A few years ago I used to train in a gym which was upstairs. Almost ended up falling down them a few times after a heavy leg session:lol:


yup the worst thing for my gym is that you have to go upstairs to leave the weight floor and then downstairs to get out NOT COOL


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Shoulders for me


----------



## eurgar

MissBC said:


> yup the worst thing for my gym is that you have to go upstairs to leave the weight floor and then downstairs to get out NOT COOL


im sure you still look cool though


----------



## Jux

Back.

Nothing more satisfying that getting your neck and forehead all vascular through all the strain!


----------



## MissBC

eurgar said:


> im sure you still look cool though


hahahahah thanks i try :thumb:


----------



## Miller

shoulders by far


----------



## Smitch

Tri's for me lately, love doing the dips.


----------



## anabolic ant

TBH i get loads of satisfaction from nearly all my bodyparts...(the most from the unseen bodypart)...back is my fav,but i cant leave anything out,love legs,chest,shoulders,tri's and bi's...even abs and cardio sometimes!!!


----------



## bigmitch69

At the moment i'm enjoying training shoulders the most.


----------



## warmy18

Love training arms, followed closely by chest and back!


----------



## W33BAM

I love training legs but my sadistic gym owners also selected as unit with TWO flights of stairs.... Not ideal!!


----------



## bigbob33

Today is chest day defo my favourite, hate legs as I can't walk properly afterwards


----------



## musclemorpheus

my favourite is Chest followed closely by Shoulders...

what is especially good is that I know train chest, Shoulders Tri's in one workout..

and it just so happens to be tonight..So I am looking forward to that...

I like the pumped up feeling I get after I have finished this workout...

AWESOME....


----------



## Ironhorse

I like em all but id have to say delts and tri's.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

any pulling or squating movements, these are what im best at so back n legs are my fav. And i feel like ive used alot more energy after doing them

Im rubbish at pressing, OH press i hate so bad lol. I do like dips though.

Arms are my least favorite to train...which is why i never train them lol


----------



## martin brown

Is Squat a muscle group? lol

The more groups the better IMO


----------



## marc5180

Mine's gotta be chest :thumbup1:


----------



## Rudedog

At the moment legs


----------



## Heineken

Back, legs, shoulders.

Hate training arms & chest.


----------



## danny_j

I love training legs... but my flat is 4 stories up... with no lift, so returning home isnt that fun!

I've started to enjoy training back, I've had problems in the past hitting my lats properly so now I'm doing it, i'm enjoying that...

I love training shoulders & traps, but I always suffer for the next day or 2 If only I had a lady to massage away the pain...

So for that, at the moment, Chest is my favourite  I get a real pump from my chest pretty much straight away, train it on a tuesday... and it'll hurt way into the weekend


----------



## a.notherguy

the luurve muscle.....

and triceps. i can really feel my triceps when i work them.


----------



## judge-dred

biceps my favourite.i hate training shoulders with a passion


----------



## TOBE

Triceps or Legs at the moment!


----------



## Jay.32

Got to be shoulders!!!!!


----------



## Louis_C

shoulders for me too at the moment


----------



## Mars

Me too, delts, cannot beat the feeling of repping out heavy OHP.


----------



## Andypandy999

shoulders for me, i love the burn


----------



## cecil_sensation

bi-ceps, tri's and shoulders for me


----------



## miles2345

gotta say back but legs has been my favourite for a whle now


----------



## Tommy10

...back...deadlifts...luv 'em


----------



## miller25

I love training chest, 2 days later when i can feel my muscle sore i just love it. Just the mental focus of getting form correct just can't get enough


----------



## Andypandy999

i said shoulders previously but after the ain in the gym today i think i might change my mind,,,


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I enjoy deadlifting and squating, but i get most concerned with my bench.


----------



## astrasi

I look forward to training chest the most but i do like doing squats and deadlifts


----------



## Dandy-uk

all of them  do love a good bench press though


----------



## davidsw8

I'd have to say chest (least is legs) but learning to love them all equally and not play favourites lol


----------



## vandangos

chest, triceps and traps

______________________

mp dicount code: MP49646


----------



## Kezz

has to be legs for me, its gotta be the hardest, things like chest just dont feel the same compared to em!!


----------



## Dandy-uk

i enjoy triceps  .... seem to grow well for me


----------



## solidcecil

it used to be chest and my back was the worst.

but i have now found a love for my back.

esspally dealifts! (used to be my worst once agin)

^^^^^spelling???


----------



## Dezw

Close between back and legs but back wins.


----------



## Chew

Used to be Legs but now its Back.


----------



## Jake H

tri's


----------



## Guru Josh

I go through phases. But at the moment it is chest, followed by back


----------



## Dsahna

Shoulders cos its my strongest bodypart


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

back


----------



## nobody

I voted legs, i seem to be gaining and improving the most with them.


----------



## HGH

legs


----------



## Adam T

chest, i love bench press, its nice to lay down between sets!


----------



## shauno

back atm


----------



## Howe

Chest.


----------



## Fatbastard

Back. Love it


----------



## Raptor

Love doing arms and getting in some sneaky poses when no ones looking in the changing rooms


----------



## Oldam Lad

Just love that burn in the shoulders


----------



## alexroon

Arms for me really love the pump and the swelling afterwards!


----------



## Guest

Shoulders or Back for me


----------



## nobbysnuts123

my toes


----------



## tom0311

Back at the moment.


----------



## bizzlewood

biceps, triceps or chest for me


----------



## Robbo90

Back


----------



## MarkFranco

Bench, squat, deadlift... No preference


----------



## hsmann87

been doing some sadistic sh1t on the hack squat as of late.


----------



## Fragjuice

rear deltoids right now


----------



## Ninja

I love doing legs and back but when i do chest i'm a happy ninja:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## H22civic

Varies from time to time. Legs at the minute.


----------



## henleys

i love training back and shoulders.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Probally biceps/triceps if your skinny like me their the first thing that are noticed and get commented on. Skinny muscled back no one gives a toss


----------



## Syko

Legs

Squats


----------



## mal

rhomboids


----------



## danny1871436114701

Chest and Back - That why I have small legs


----------



## Soul keeper

Back for me


----------



## Conscript

Love doing shoulders! I have good shoulders...


----------



## Barker

chest purely down to the pump!!


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

has to be legs for me, there's nothing better than a good squatting session, followed by some high rep calf raises. really look forward to it


----------



## welshflame

for me its shoulders, chest and back


----------



## stevolution

shoulders an triceps for me


----------



## sully807

used to be chest, but back now, its my best looking and feeling to train


----------



## Wolf

shoulders. any excuse to get the traps out


----------



## quinn85

i love doing back, its just nice to see a bit more weight than usual on the bar


----------



## vlb

chest and tris...love it


----------



## flinty90

Got to be shoulders for me, it burns like hell lol.... also i like to do back now, i never used to connect with back very well though but now i do im enjoying it more !!!!


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Biceps, Forearms and Triceps - sooo yeah i quite like arms


----------



## Ninja

Any muscle group that can push,pull or press more than 140kg (chest,back and legs) I just love the feeling when i do at least as heavy as that:rockon:


----------



## Ser

Legs! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Magic Torch

Ser said:


> Legs! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Yeah we can all see you like your hamstrings and glutes Ser haha


----------



## paulds

Love training shoulders just for the ouch factor but arms are quickly becoming my fave as the are getting pretty huge these days and look sweeeeet when pumped


----------



## Bigkev2010

legs for me I really hit them hard and it kills but love afterwards when i cant walk


----------



## Mr.Hench

back, i love deadlifts and weighted chins, great pump in the lats and biceps, makes me feel huge


----------



## stevolution

triceps.


----------



## H22civic

Back for me. Love the feeling of my lats when theyre pumped.


----------



## rizlagreen

back


----------



## lukeee

Shoulders..


----------



## Big Kris

It changes for me between arms and chest but currently im all about the CHEST


----------



## engllishboy

Back and shoulders.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Shoulders mibby.

I generally just love pushing movements, especially Dips. Love em.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Big Kris said:


> It changes for me between arms and chest but currently im all about the CHEST


reminds me of how i was when i was in college 4 years ago ****ing about at the gym

monday: Biceps

tuesday: chest

wednesday: chest + biceps

thursday biceps + chest

friday: bichest


----------



## Shorty1002

Chest for me, Back a close second though


----------



## UncleSimit

Back is my fav and probably the easiest but I'd say I enjoy chest alot too - love the results/look after a session.


----------



## Wevans2303

Definitely Back.


----------



## OJay

gta be legs


----------



## Prime_Size

Back for me..


----------



## Pictor

Got to be back for me too...


----------



## Ukbeefcake

Was back until I ****ed it up! Now it's chest


----------



## deep85

chest, arms, back, arms equally tbh

I never enjoy legs


----------



## dannyh2k10

defiantly shoulders,

What about abdominals?


----------



## Redbeard85

would have to be legs!! A workout you really feel, arms is close second...


----------



## DJay

Legs!

squats especially work so many muscles at once that my legs burn all over and i just dont get this with other muscle groups.

Also it kinda feels like you have the weight of the world on your shoulders and its trying to hold you down. Lifting a heavy squat is like saying '**** YOU' to the world and getting back up anyway


----------



## pixiesfan

Had to be arms because biceps never tire out and it can be a challenge! But i guess after that maybe lats, because i love chin-ups especially now i can do it with extra weight, just to make friends say omg lol.


----------



## shaun220

Most guys my age tend to work their chest and arms but my favourite workout has got to be Legs, just to feel the burn at the end of the workout is Immense. Takes my half hour to walk 400m back to my house


----------



## myles

As one of the guys above, was back until I strained it doing deads, still yearn for the back DOMS!! I love a bit of legs now, and delts has always been a highlight.


----------



## adamkent

Shoulders I love ..plus really enjoying forearm smashing.sessions


----------



## dtlv

Can't pick a single stand out fav - I enjoy training thighs, shoulders and back most, and don't enjoy chest, arms, calves or abs quite as much... but at the end of the day its all fun and satisfying after a good session though.


----------



## daniron

Everything.. I go through phases of not enjoying certain movements but I just think its because I may be weaker at those certain movements, and if theres room for development there it doesnt matter if you enjoy it, smash it.


----------



## DutchTony

Triceps


----------



## Inapsine

Chest! can't beat the pump


----------



## 1010AD

can't say why but I love training my chest and hate doing bi's and shoulders but then gutted when I look in the mirror and realize how much they lag compered to other muscle groups


----------



## Dux

Arms, I always look forward to training them because they lag behind everything else.


----------



## baileyhocking

Definatly back! Love deadlifting!


----------



## Justin Cider

legs or back... HATE training abs!!! anyone wanna recommended me a good ab workout feel free!!


----------



## baileyhocking

I used to hate training Shoulders, but the more I trained them the more I enjoyed it, don't think i will ever enjoy Leg day though


----------



## Jaymond0

Back.

The deadlift makes me rush off my t!ts!


----------



## Nickthegreek

I love each and every body part the same !!!


----------



## RowRow

Calves, traps and forearms.


----------



## Hendrix

Legs, I would miss my brothers wedding if it was a legs dy


----------



## Fatstuff

hendrix said:


> Legs, I would miss my brothers wedding if it was a legs dy


That's funny because I would miss leg day for my bros wedding, your bros wedding, Christmas eve, Halloween, Tuesday's, Fridays, cheat meal days, if x factors on and most weekends!


----------



## Ste7n

I love doing my back, yet I also love doing tri's, if pushed i'd say back...


----------



## Al n

Back. I love the whole workout from start to finish, Pull-ups especially. Plus on a back day I tend to finish off any strength remaining in my arms with a thorough Bicep session which adds to it.

I do agree though with the comment about a good leg day and not being able to walk properly. Thats a good feeling, I honestly thought I was going to buckle under my own body weight last time out.


----------



## Geonix

It started on Chest, then triceps, the summer it was back/shoulders and now is the same i'd say. Hopefully will be legs soon as i'm learning much more in-depth about leg training. Tbh if i'm on JACK3D any muscle group makes me feel like i'm the 'dogs bollox' so


----------



## Milky

The more l am training the less l am liking certain parts....

I want to develop all of them equally....


----------



## infernal0988

has to be legs and chest. I love training em muscles


----------



## onthebuild

Love chest and shoulders, great brun and pump


----------



## Geonix

Gone from Chest - Triceps - Shoulders, now it's none. :!


----------



## no1dnbhead

chest: for heavy incline press.

legs: for heavy and deep squats.

love ittt!!!!


----------



## Wheyman

Wallet for me


----------



## Sharpiedj

Nothing can beat legs honestly, the rush


----------



## bovine1

Was a toss-up between chest or legs. Love them both.Legs= soreness for 4 days , chest= tightness for 2 days..


----------



## AK-26

Legs for the deep burn and arms for the killer pumps


----------



## MattGriff

Legs or rather I love training squats - nothing makes you feel more animalistic and drained than smashing out ultra heavy squats (closely followed by the deadlift).


----------



## superdazzler

Back.

Hate doing legs but gotta be done. Dont mind sore quads but hammys and ass cheeks are horrid.


----------



## Big_Idiot

Chest.

I have an obsession to become a good bencher!


----------



## big steve

the love muscle:wink:


----------



## Bear2012

Back and Legs love the deadlift and squats


----------



## dopper

Voted chest, biceps is my least favourite


----------



## steelicarus

Arms. Tris especially. Fookin love tri pump


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

superdazzler said:


> Back.
> 
> Hate doing legs but gotta be done.* Dont mind sore quads but hammys and ass cheeks are horrid*.


+ 1. Only DOMS I don't enjoy.


----------



## DutchTony

Triceps


----------



## stuart.s

back, love the feeling after my last set of deads where im close to collapsing and strugglin to breath!


----------



## samstef

chest/arms all day


----------



## Loveleelady

legs cause they're strong & can take a lot


----------



## C.Hill

Back and legs normally, but chest at the moment as my bench is shooting up!


----------



## Fatstuff

Back most definitely!


----------



## Sub-Zero

Back for me , with legs a close second.


----------



## achilles88

chest tris :thumb:


----------



## Pardoe

gotta be back


----------



## Super_G

I like the burn I get when doing my tri's and the feel of my bi's bulging is good too but I would train my chest everyday if I could. The weight is rapidly increasing with my chest and when there is no DOMS the day after I get really p1ssed off with myself. Leg raised bench press all day long


----------



## Incredible Sulk

I cant say im shocked to see chest numero uno


----------



## Galaxy

Back closely followed by chest


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

defo legs  quad extension and seated calf raise are me fav machines ooooo and i do like abit of leg press


----------



## Discopirate

It used to be chest, but at the moment I'm loving training shoulders!


----------



## Kn23

I've just got over a shoulder injury so I'm enjoying training them hard at the min. But I enjoy training every muscle group really!


----------



## gymgym

Chest by far as it's the one part am showing off the most when outside


----------



## Js23

legs, i love the feeling of not being able to walk properly.

and besides, i prefer to show off my legs more than my chest or abs anyday


----------



## LukeV

Chest for me, closely followed by tris.


----------



## Big Kris

Im loving back and chest at the min, its probably why they are looking good at the min


----------



## Guest

I like traps or legs..

Traps because mine get pumped to holy hell and I have giant swollen traps at the end of just a few shrugs. dunno why they pump so much


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uses to be back but is now chest as current gym is shyte for back :-(


----------



## Jay.32

delts & tri's


----------



## liam0810

Chest


----------



## Jux

Legs, by far.


----------



## Andrewgenic

It does change for me but back is pretty much a constant.


----------



## Raptor

Arms


----------



## OrganicSteel

Arms and Back. Hate Chest and Legs.


----------



## monkfish

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I like traps or legs..
> 
> Traps because mine get pumped to holy hell and I have giant swollen traps at the end of just a few shrugs. dunno why they pump so much


Steroids ?


----------



## infernal0988

Iv come to love training legs! So its legs i first place and back in second


----------



## Mackerel

Triceps. I love the pain.

Worst is legs: Squats & leg extensions, the pain makes me wail like a banshee. I'm sure the neighbours think i've got an S&M dungeon in the spare bedroom.


----------



## Hartman

Shoulders and forearms


----------



## Matt 1

Best - Chest

Worst - Hamstrings or abs


----------



## rambofem

probably back but I enjoy training them all tbh


----------



## ducky699

back or legs, hate abs and shoulders, used to love chest but not any more for some strange reason


----------



## theBEAST2002

in order of favourite...

Tuesday-Back & Abs!!!

Friday-Legs

Thursday-Delts & Triceps

Monday-Chest & Biceps


----------



## DazUKM

CHESSSTTTT


----------



## Elvis82

Genitals :tongue:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Captain Hero said:


> Legs and Back baby! Squats followed by lunges is an awesome combo and deadlifts are wicked for back, I love the feeling.


Definitely the best although i'm not into lunges they bore me


----------



## Kimball

Probably chest as I blitzed it for a few months and saw big improvements


----------



## Ricky12345

Do love chest but back is starting to be more enjoyable


----------



## Harrison21

Back all the way then triceps


----------



## kev_1664

Has to be shoulders for me


----------



## Hudson

Voted for arms, tris really, but like chest and shoulders too. Find shoulders to be bit of an aquired taste training wise as I have to work them a lot to get growth.


----------



## Zola

the penis


----------



## F.M.J

Back.

I'm then crossed between legs and triceps. I love the bigger movements and love the volume and different exercises I can choose for legs. Triceps, just love them.

Chest and shoulders, hate how limited they are in exercises (or how similar all of the exercises are for these particular groups).


----------



## Godzuki

Chest and legs love the sick feeling I get


----------



## andyhuggins

Hate legs when about halfway through. But got to love them afterwards.


----------



## Dan 45

I voted for chest, although I love back also.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Back,

in early days it was triceps now not bothered about training arms nowadays


----------



## cub

I love squats


----------



## mygym-mytemple

cub said:


> I love squats


Just about to go do mine, do you want to do mine for me? as im hacked off bad day.


----------



## cub

mygym said:


> Just about to go do mine, do you want to do mine for me? as im hacked off bad day.


Sure thing pal :thumbup1:


----------



## mygym-mytemple

cub said:


> Sure thing pal :thumbup1:


Let me know when your finished so i can log the lifts


----------



## E-Z gainz

Back and shoulders for me, love the feeling after a good sesion....feel 6 foot wide


----------



## geologywill

back back and more back


----------



## Gee Kay

chest when doing dumbbell flyes i love the squeeze at the top that's gym orgasm for me lmao......well most body part where you squeeze biceps,triceps,calfs,abs


----------



## IGotTekkers

My phallus


----------



## RowRow

IGotTekkers said:


> My phallus


Hate to burst your bubble but...not a muscle


----------



## IGotTekkers

RowRow said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but...not a muscle


I have muscle in my phallus.. lol, what do you have in yours?


----------



## Fatstuff

A penis isn't a muscle but it has muscle , do with that what u will (I'm sure u do)!


----------



## BBaddict

shoulders!

love heavy pressing


----------



## WilsonR6

I voted chest

Deadlift is my favourite exercise but bent over rows are my second-to-least favourite otherwise I would've chose back


----------



## Poke

Back for me, LOVE deadlifts


----------



## Edinburgh

shoulders for me


----------



## james_benjamin

definitely gotta be back


----------



## tony10

chest for me


----------



## djmacka

Cant beat hammered triceps!


----------



## Rick89

legs


----------



## Jammy1

Legs for me.


----------



## Fletch68

Although i'm new to training i enjoy legs the best....squats and heavy leg-presses particularly. Is that strange?


----------



## Jason88

Has to be back although lately enjoyin legs


----------



## JStepTricking

Usually legs, but I do love destroying my arms every now and then!


----------



## ryda

Arms coz I can do em pretty quickly n be out the gym to get on with my day, also shoulders and chest once flat bench press is out the way haha


----------



## Blakard

Arms probably followed closely by chest.

hate shoulders but that's because their a bit dodgy.


----------



## bloxo

Has to be delts and traps for me !


----------



## cas

Come on lads, we all know its arms...nothing better than pumping those bad boys up and staring in the mirror for half an hour


----------



## AJS

Chest & Arms


----------



## MF88

Love training my legs, Tuesdays and Fridays.


----------



## Fletch68

djmacka said:


> Cant beat hammered triceps!


 Rope pulldowns??


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Delts and traps. Close second is legs.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

the love muscle:beer:


----------



## Del Boy 01

I love everyday except back day, back day can fvck off!


----------



## smithy33

i like to train shoulders cuz even at 19% bf i can still see the striations in my front delts and i love the pump i get in delts n traps


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Chest


----------



## polishmate

back and biceps


----------



## ryda

Shoulders and more recently legs


----------



## bebo12

glutes


----------



## lickatsplit

back for me. I feel I can push (pull) harder on back days


----------



## GCMAX

Legs! Used to hate legs but I love squats the most now. Just look at that poll, it's mostly chest you top half merchants


----------



## rsd147

Chest for me, just because thats where I want and need better results


----------



## NOpainNOgain86

top one chest


----------



## 36-26

Push muscles


----------



## mrwright

Back!

And chest even tho im shiit at it


----------



## XXVII

Back for me as it's my strongest body part.

Love the pump!


----------



## DC1

Crazy as it may seem, probably legs.

By far the hardest but the most rewarding IMO.


----------

